# Vacuum cleaner plug scorch marks



## dfiddler

My 1 year, 3 month old Dyson vacuum cleaner works fine but has some burn or scorch marks on the prongs of the plug. Replace or repair? My house is 30 years old and I am in the process of replacing all of the outlets.


----------



## Yoyizit

dfiddler said:


> My 1 year, 3 month old Dyson vacuum cleaner works fine but has some burn or scorch marks on the prongs of the plug. Replace or repair? My house is 30 years old and I am in the process of replacing all of the outlets.


You are using a worn out socket so that the plug is easy to pull out and there is excessive contact resistance between the plug and socket and so you getting excessive localized heating, which further increases the contact resistance by removing the temper of the spring contacts in the socket.

Or not! :laughing:


----------



## Evstarr

If its black with carbon, a little emery cloth will do. If its pitted, replace the cord after you fix the receptacles! No sense burning up the new plug too.


----------



## AllanJ

After cleaning the prongs, try plugging into a different receptacle and after just a few minutes of vacuuming, feel the plug. If the plug is hot then a bad connection has developed inside the plug and you need to cut it off and replace it.


----------



## ecmom

This can be very dangerous I'd suggest to replace it. When you fix all your outlets
get a nice Hoover or Miele for your home. Read up here http://the-best-vacuum-cleaner.com/ for all the information about the vacuums.


----------



## firehawkmph

Just curious,
are you getting scorch marks that look like they are caused by the prong overheating, or are you getting marks from pulling the plug out while the vac is still running, causing an arc?
Pictures?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## md2lgyk

ecmom said:


> When you fix all your outlets get a nice Hoover or Miele for your home.


Good advice. Every vacuum we'd ever owned in the past had been a Hoover, Eureka, Bissell, or the like, usually from some place like WalMart. Then my wife bouglt a Miele - wow, what a difference! Far and away the best vacuum we've ever owned. They are expense, however - almost $800 for the model we have, but worth every cent. And no, I don't sell vacuum cleaners.


----------

